# Father on Merchant ship “Harpalyce” in 1943



## J.C.Zarnecki (Feb 28, 2015)

I am going through my father's papers - he died in 2008. He had an "eventful" war! As a Polish soldier, he was captured and imprisoned in Germany. After escape, he was imprisoned in Spain - but eventually reached Gibraltar from where he travelled on a convoy to Scotland in 1943. I have just found the name of the ship he was on, the Merchant ship “Harpalyce”. This was in a convoy which left around 2 May and arrived in Methil (?) around 17 May.
Can anybody help me in finding information about this ship and its journey to the UK. I have found basic info. about the boat - it survived the war, though its predecessor of the same name was sunk in 1940.
Any help appreciated.

John Zarnecki


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome John 
There are several ships named "Harpalyce" pictured in our gallery. It might give you some clues, and you may find someone who knows of her on this site.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

hello John from New Zealand and good luck with your search


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello John,

HARPALYCE official number 168334 built in 1942. Her 1943 logbooks are held in Kew in piece BT 381/2632. Not sure if there will be a great deal in there of particular interest as your father was a soldier but you never know. The ship arrived in Methil 17 May (convoy WN 428 from Loch Ewe) having left Gibraltar 2 May (convoy MKS 12 and later rendezvous with convoy SL 128 and MKS 12).

My late father was aboard this ship in 1944. Good luck with your research.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

J.C.Zarnecki said:


> I am going through my father's papers - he died in 2008. He had an "eventful" war! As a Polish soldier, he was captured and imprisoned in Germany. After escape, he was imprisoned in Spain - but eventually reached Gibraltar from where he travelled on a convoy to Scotland in 1943. I have just found the name of the ship he was on, the Merchant ship “Harpalyce”. This was in a convoy which left around 2 May and arrived in Methil (?) around 17 May.
> Can anybody help me in finding information about this ship and its journey to the UK. I have found basic info. about the boat - it survived the war, though its predecessor of the same name was sunk in 1940.
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> John Zarnecki















(Thumb)


----------



## J.C.Zarnecki (Feb 28, 2015)

Dear Hugh
Thank you so much for your reply and information about the Harpalyce. It does confirm the basic information concerning dates and arrival port I found in my dad's diary. I shall follow up the logbooks in Kew that you've pointed me to. There is a family story that dad learnt his first English from the Irish sailors on the boat -is it likely that the crew was largely Irish?
Very interested to hear that your late father was on this ship - he was presumably a seaman?
Very many thanks again for your help
John Zarnecki


----------

